# What to do with dead space over entry door??



## wyatt520 (Apr 7, 2015)

I've lived in this house for a year and still have no idea what to do with this huge dead space over my front door. Any and all suggestions welcomed! Thanks!


----------



## wyatt520 (Apr 7, 2015)

I apologize, I do not know how to post the picture on here :/


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

http://www.diychatroom.com/f36/how-post-pics-254770/


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

If it is the configuration I think you are talking about, its just like mine. Big shelf type area over door about four and a half foot wide by ten foot long. I turned mine into a mother in law loft. When she comes to visit, I put an old wood ladder for her to access. On her first night, after she drags her carcass up there, I tell her she weakened the ladder an I have to go repair it in order for her to get down. Throw a few peanut butter sandwiches up there while she is waiting. Usually takes about four good days to fix a broken wood ladder, or the amount equal to her visit. Hopes that gives you an idea.


----------

